# My Liza's terarium[PICS]



## lipico_br (Jun 14, 2008)

That's Liza: This when I didn't have the terrarium so I got her in a plastic box(don't know how to say in english.I am brazilian so...).
Hope you can enjoy it. It has a HeatGlo and a NightGlo. I use poll's filter's sand(is it right?) like substrate. It has a cave made by me, false cactus,a real skull and stuf...
It's 100 cmx50cmx50cm.








By lipico[/url] at 2007-08-25









By lipico[/url] at 2007-08-25
The terrarium:








By lipico[/url] at 2008-03-05








By lipico[/url], shot with FE210,X775[/url] at 2008-03-05








By lipico[/url], shot with FE210,X775[/url] at 2008-03-05









By lipico[/url], shot with FE210,X775[/url] at 2008-03-05








By lipico[/url], shot with FE210,X775[/url] at 2008-03-05








By lipico[/url], shot with FE210,X775[/url] at 2008-03-05

Nowadays it has an Indian friend...or not friend?

Now there is an indian trying to hunt her!!!











By lipico_br[/url], shot with DSC-P43[/url] at 2008-06-14








By lipico_br[/url], shot with DSC-P43[/url] at 2008-06-14








By lipico_br[/url], shot with DSC-P43[/url] at 2008-06-14


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

That is a flipping huge viv for a leopard gecko!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

That's a really nice gecko, I love how it's looking at you in a few of the pics


----------



## lipico_br (Jun 14, 2008)

Harrison said:


> That is a flipping huge viv for a leopard gecko!


It's not a terrarium, it's a mansion!


----------



## EvilMunky (Mar 18, 2008)

I've seen students live in smaller homes!


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow....Glad I aint on dial up!! lol Nice pics of good enclosures


----------



## lipico_br (Jun 14, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> Wow....Glad I aint on dial up!! lol Nice pics of good enclosures


How do I edit my post? The pics are too big!


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

lipico_br said:


> How do I edit my post? The pics are too big!


Don't worry about the size. if you wanna edit it though your image host should have an image editor. or click "edit" in the bottom right corner of the main post to edit the post and take content away and/or add content


----------

